# Buy GTO Reconstructed title??



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok i had thread on this before a little lower but had no info on the car, now i do. An 04 gto with reconstructed title with 38k miles, pretty much bone stock. I ran carfax. It was wrecked back in 06 with 14k miles on it by the first owner. Front left side was hit airbag did deploy. Since then it has gone through atleast 4 other owners, every one owning it for about a year and a half. NO STRUCTURAL OR FRAME DAMAGE was found...that seems like a plus. the car was i believe black and was painted blue very recent, in 2010 or 2011....im not sure carfax is confusing. I got the guy down to 75 hundred, i wont pay more than 72. What do you guys think???Its been running for 24k miles since it was wrecked.....stay away or atleast go look at it???


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd check it out. Its not the title you'll be driving everyday.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

For 7500... I'd buy it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If $300 is the deciding factor in buying the car, I would really consider finding something else.

I wouldn't buy a R title car unless it had all paperwork(ex in PA most people take pictures as they are fixing it, document each thing they do, have receipts for each part, and then have the car looked at in an advanced inspection station). Even then, with this being a GTO, I wouldn't do it. Parts are too expensive and if something goes wrong it isn't like you can just go to autozone for it... you go to the dealer and potentially wait weeks for it to come in.

Also, call your insurance as they are funny with R titles and the amount they are willing to insure.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

SleeperGoat said:


> I'd check it out. Its not the title you'll be driving everyday.


In quite a few ways, yes it is.......


----------



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> If $300 is the deciding factor in buying the car, I would really consider finding something else.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a R title car unless it had all paperwork(ex in PA most people take pictures as they are fixing it, document each thing they do, have receipts for each part, and then have the car looked at in an advanced inspection station). Even then, with this being a GTO, I wouldn't do it. Parts are too expensive and if something goes wrong it isn't like you can just go to autozone for it... you go to the dealer and potentially wait weeks for it to come in.
> 
> Also, call your insurance as they are funny with R titles and the amount they are willing to insure.


What do you mean, the lower the better man....300 or 50 bucks im goin as low as i can haha. And it already had the in depth inspection because its no longer salvalged....its street legal now. And I plan on barely driving it, it will be my secondary car. But ya i weill def call my insurance company. thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You say its had at least 4 owners since it was totaled? What's this tell you?? The red flag is all but slapping you in the face...... IMO despite the bait of price do you really want to take a chance on what the other at least 4 owners dumped this for? It's like a used whore ... Used, abused, worn, and disposed of multiple times. If you purchase this you will be posting up how to fix this that and the other thing... Run don't walk from this deal.


----------



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

SleeperGoat said:


> I'd check it out. Its not the title you'll be driving everyday.


what do you mean?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The one salvage car I would never touch would be a flood recovery.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ewd199 said:


> what do you mean?


I believe he means the designation on the title stating its a reconstructed title is insignificant to your driving and enjoying the car.

It will come into play when you go to unload the car. You will get virtually nothing for it. 7500 for it now.... You own it you are the umpteenth owner of it. With it will come the problems others dumped this car for. You're excited over owning this car for the price... You are being baited like a large mouthed bass... Its what you don't know about this car that will cost you. You'd be wise to take a step back and really think about this... Maybe have the current owner pay to have this car thoroughly cheeked out and documented of the findings. My guess is he won't even if you offer to pay for this exam if you enter into a deal to buy it if it checks out. 

The book looks good on the outside... but there are pages in it missing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You say its had at least 4 owners since it was totaled? What's this tell you?? The red flag is all but slapping you in the face.


Yep. For the price of it if it is truely a great car it wouldn't have been unloaded so many times.


----------



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

i think you guys are a buncha worry worts lol...the car was wrecked 5 years ago. and jus passed inspection last month. idk i prolly wont get it, but still. if there was going to be a lot of problems theyve prolly occured within the last 20k mile. carfax rated the value of the car 2 grand under what its worth, idk if thats legit, but ya. ya it was prolly beatin on by a few owners....what gto isn't??? still only has 36k miles......you cant buy used quick cars that werent beat on...salvaged or not...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Do what you want. We just tried to help.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

ewd199 said:


> ......you cant buy used quick cars that werent beat on...salvaged or not...


No, but the chances are better if they aren't salvaged/reconstructed. Mine wasn't 'beat on'. Ultimately, it's still your call. Don't poo-poo the advice--it's simply advice and you did ask for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Worry wort? Not hardly it's not my money. You asked bout this car, you got what you asked for. All that was done here was try and prevent you from making a possible big mistake. It's your money if you buy this and things start happening think about it before you start posting for help. You have a long way to go to acquire enough wisdom to enable you to make decisions based on logic rather than impulse. Lots a luck on this one you were advised......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you don't want the advise, don't ask!! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ewd199 said:


> i think you guys are a buncha worry worts lol...the car was wrecked 5 years ago. and jus passed inspection last month. idk i prolly wont get it, but still. if there was going to be a lot of problems theyve prolly occured within the last 20k mile. carfax rated the value of the car 2 grand under what its worth, idk if thats legit, but ya. ya it was prolly beatin on by a few owners....what gto isn't??? still only has 36k miles......you cant buy used quick cars that werent beat on...salvaged or not...


As with everyone else, you seem to have the answers so why did you ask??


----------



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

guys im not tryna be an ass i really do appreciate all the help.....ya there could be a **** ton of problems but you never know.....it jus sucks i could be give away somthin big or i could be makin a smart choice......idk


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

ewd199 said:


> ya there could be a **** ton of problems but you never know.....it jus sucks i could be give away somthin big or i could be makin a smart choice......idk


Would you throw 7500 down on one hand of cards or one slot machine pull in a casino? Same effect as buying an R titled car.:cool


and surprisingly the two GTO's I have owned both only had 1 or two other owners so finding them without issues isn't hard to do, just takes time and when you are dealing with something this major you are risking your safety, sanity and your money.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, $7K+ is just too big a gamble. I've purchased salvage/reconstructed vehicles in the past but the most I ever paid for one was $1500 for a 1994 Infiniti Q45 (in 2002). Bought it from an auction, it wouldn't pass smog so they sold is as a "junk slip'. It cost me about $400 to fix it and get it to pass inspection. In California those vehicles become titled as salvage. We made out okay on that one because my daughter in law drove it for two years, someone stole it and crashed it, and she got $5200 from the insurance company!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The only thing I'd buy with a salvage title would be a Jeep. Make a rock crawler out of it for pennies.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

HP11 said:


> For me, $7K+ is just too big a gamble. I've purchased salvage/reconstructed vehicles in the past but the most I ever paid for one was $1500 for a 1994 Infiniti Q45 (in 2002). Bought it from an auction, it wouldn't pass smog so they sold is as a "junk slip'. It cost me about $400 to fix it and get it to pass inspection. In California those vehicles become titled as salvage. We made out okay on that one because my daughter in law drove it for two years, someone stole it and crashed it, and she got $5200 from the insurance company!


That story at the end made me seriously laugh out loud. That's awesome, you don't get that lucky everyday!:lol:


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

A few years ago I picked up a 98 S-10 for 3K and I rebuilt it myself. 2 bumpers, grill, tailgate, $400 in frame work, and a windshield later, I had a perfectly servicable truck. Granted the trans **** the bed about 10K miles later, but I would be willing bet it was unrelated. Not all rebuilt vehicles are bad, and remember, an insurance company decided it was rebuilt. Sold it for every dollar I had in it, trans included.


----------



## ewd199 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wagonbacker9 said:


> A few years ago I picked up a 98 S-10 for 3K and I rebuilt it myself. 2 bumpers, grill, tailgate, $400 in frame work, and a windshield later, I had a perfectly servicable truck. Granted the trans **** the bed about 10K miles later, but I would be willing bet it was unrelated. Not all rebuilt vehicles are bad, and remember, an insurance company decided it was rebuilt. Sold it for every dollar I had in it, trans included.



haha ya man....s10s all the way lol i got one to baha.....ya i just cant say no without looking, my buddy and i are goin up this weekend to check it out, were both gear heads so were ganna inspect every square inch. anyways thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I understand what everyone is saying. Why would 4 people buy the car and ditch it within a year.. Because it nickled and dimed them to death, and nobody could find the wiring demon it had.
My GF wrecked our LS, I put it back together. There was a wiring harness running over the wrecked core support with 50 wires in it that got smashed. I put it back together and havent' had an issue, but if a few wires got exposed and f'd up every once in a while, I would also ditch the car. Intermittent problems suck. Just be carefull, I would be tempted at that price.
:confused


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

EWD199 Just because it was in an accident doesnt mean things are gonna go wrong. Try and find what what kind of accident it was. Was it a 60 MPH head on collision or was it a parking lot bump. Anything that goes wrong with this car was ment to be not because it was in a fender bender. if you are mechanically inclined and have the money for repairs or connections with mechanics than I would say its a good deal. You could make it a drag car since it has been hit in the front. I am up in the air on modding my GTO but if it was in an accident or something and i got her fixed up it would be all out then. I dont know why they repainted it from the original color but that is the only thing that would bother me. I like to keep car as original as possible. Paint interior ECT How is the suspension and alignment that would be the only real problem. If your keeping the car for ever and not trying to make money off of someone else that I say go for it----danfigg


----------



## gto4door (Sep 24, 2011)

Really depends on who fixed it!!!!!!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

OP.... For $7500 and under, I honestly don't see how you could go wrong because if its a turd you could;

1) Depending on appearance still be able to resell it for the same price, unlike everyone before you that paid much more.
2) Part that bitch out and make money.... engine w/trans alone should be good for $6500 with that kind of mileage. 
3) Strip it down, sell off what you don't need and build a car strictly for the track..... which is what I'd do if the accident damage was purely cosmetic.

I agree get it for as low as you can and plan to play hard ball so you do. IMHO I'd start at $5500 with talking points being about the title and high rate of owner turn over as a serious indication of problems that have not been resolved. I'd expect the counter points to be, current owner out of pocket cost and what he could get by parting it out. In general, salvage yards procure GTO wrecks from the insurance companies within a wide range but most often its between 3 and 5k depending on extent of damage... so if there's no current body damage, insist your starting point is slightly over what a yard would pay because you intend to drive the car and it has a high potential for an unresolved electrical or mechanical issue. See where that takes you. 

Good Luck!



GTO JUDGE said:


> It's like a used whore ... Used, abused, worn, and disposed of multiple times.


I like my hoes rode hard and put up wet.... thay got da funk fomah junk!!



nicayotte said:


> Would you throw 7500 down on one hand of cards or one slot machine pull in a casino? Same effect as buying an R titled car.:cool


Pfffft, gamblers do that every day for a living.... and kind of pointless because the purchase of a material object can be resold for either a gain, loss or a wash.... while a single roll of the dice leaves you either flush or bust. 



HP11 said:


> For me, $7K+ is just too big a gamble. I've purchased salvage/reconstructed vehicles in the past but the most I ever paid for one was $1500 for a 1994 Infiniti Q45 (in 2002). Bought it from an auction, it wouldn't pass smog so they sold is as a "junk slip'. It cost me about $400 to fix it and get it to pass inspection. In California those vehicles become titled as salvage. We made out okay on that one because my daughter in law drove it for two years, someone stole it and crashed it, and she got $5200 from the insurance company!


Applying this circumstance, the OP would double his money should his $7500 purchase vanish.... about the same return as your $1900 investment.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Applying this circumstance, the OP would double his money should his $7500 purchase vanish.... about the same return as your $1900 investment.


Remember, in both cases, were talking about salvage/reconstructed titles with about a years difference in age at the time of purchase. She would have recieved much more had her vehicle not been a salvage. As I recall, in 2002 a regularly titled 1994 Infiniti Q45 with the approximate mileage her's had would have still been worth over $15K. (They were $49K when new) If his $7500 purchase 'vanished' he'd only get what they'd pay for a salvaged/reconstructed vehicle which might only be somewhere around that same $5200 figure. Like I said, too big a gamble.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

You raise a good point as I'm not sure what the pay out would be on a complete loss, repaired vehicle that once had a salvage title.... if true, one upside would be a lower insurance cost due to decreased vehicle worth. 

The thing I'm having a hard time with is... lol, a Q45 new in 1994 had an msrp of 49k.... sadly true, but worth 15k some 8 years later? Could be depending on geographic market location and demand but it sounds a tad high. The pay out amount she actually received sounds about right for the model, time period and vehicle history. When my sister-in-law traded in her 99 ML430 in 04 the value had nose dived to 13k and she had sticker shock because she was thinking her low mileage well cared for Merc had retained some credible resale value. They actually gave her a high trade in amount because she was paying near MSRP on the Lexus replacement. Used Jap lux market is about the same as the German cars... those who can afford new, do and the resale market has a very sharp decline in pricing.... even more so as you get beyond 5 years of a models age. 

Granted its not all inclusive but a few old reviews from Edmunds that show the point I'm trying to make (note dates and prices);

1994 Infiniti Q45 Consumer Reviews



> By flyers fan on 08/29/02 00:00 AM (PDT)
> Vehicle
> 1994 Infiniti Q45 A 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...





> By TDI_BUFF on 12/02/03 00:00 AM (PST)
> Vehicle
> 1994 Infiniti Q45 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...





> By Rimps on 11/17/03 00:00 AM (PST)
> Vehicle
> 1994 Infiniti Q45 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...





> By Nick on 01/02/07 17:48 PM (PST)
> Vehicle
> 1994 Infiniti Q45 A 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...





> By rudefyet on 08/26/08 23:15 PM (PDT)
> Vehicle
> 1994 Infiniti Q45 4dr Sedan
> 
> ...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I see your point but I'm just going by what she was told by here insurance agent back them. It becomes rather subjective looking back because there likely would also be examples in better condition with lower miles than the ones you researched (as well in worse/higher miles). Personally, I myself wouldn't have paid $15K for an 8 year old Q45 even w/under 33K miles (what hers had a the time it was wrecked). What would an insurance company pay today for a 7 year old GTO w/38K miles and a salvage title. I'm thinking less than the asking price of the one that is the topic of this thread and that's really what I was getting at.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cars depreciate $6K or so when you drive them off the lot, some more, some less. The 1st year all cars take a hit. Some more than others. Best bang for the buck depreciation wise are Cadillacs, $50K cars 10 years old are $4K, except the CTS and XLR, more or less. They usually aren't beat on and owned by older people, along with comporable luxery models. 
So, when you throw a salvage title onto any of these cars, the price just depreciates that much more.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HP11 said:


> It becomes rather subjective looking back because there likely would also be examples in better condition with lower miles than the ones you researched (as well in worse/higher miles)..


I agree, even thou the quotes I posted were the only ones that had a price/date. Better telling would have been a site that showed a year by year historical trend of declining resale prices. 



HP11 said:


> Personally, I myself wouldn't have paid $15K for an 8 year old Q45 even w/under 33K miles (what hers had a the time it was wrecked).


I hear ya! LOL, personally I would never of considered buying a new 1994 Q45 that had an MSRP of 49k. I had sticker shock when I looked that up this morning cause 6 years earlier I bought my house in 88' for 112.5k.



HP11 said:


> What would an insurance company pay today for a 7 year old GTO w/38K miles and a salvage title. I'm thinking less than the asking price of the one that is the topic of this thread and that's really what I was getting at.


I've been on several salvage auction web sites to check out the prices of wrecks, flood and hail damaged GTO's. I don't know for sure what the underwriters of a new policy would set the pay out limit too, since it was repaired. Totally agree if it wasn't repaired, the value would be well below the asking price the OP posted.

IMHO, the bottom line for the goat the OP posted about.... its a roll up yer sleeves, open the wallet prepared to do whatever it takes to make it right because it doesn't sound like its going to be a dependable driver as is.


----------

